#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-05-04
<phillip> guten Tag
<CarstenG> hi phillip
<phillip> hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> Sorry, bin bissel spät.
<phillip> bin eben auch gerade erst gekommen
<phillip> habe heute auch nicht so viel Zeit :)
<CarstenG> Wer ist denn sonst so da? *indierundefrag*
<phillip> CarstenG: niemand
<CarstenG> Na da wirds heut wohl recht kurz :-)
<phillip> DaGardner und Ekkehardt sind gerade nicht da, anderen sind nicht wegen unerem Treffens hier
 * DaGardner ist da
<phillip> cool
 * ppq ist da, auch wenn er sich nicht mehr an den grund dafür erinnert :)
<phillip> Gibt es denn was zu besprechen?
<phillip> ppq: damit der Channel nicht so leer aussieht :)
<ppq> ;)
<phillip> weil wir haben keinen Agenda Punkt
<phillip> Oder fragen?
 * phillip hat auch nichts
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 01.06.2014 um 20 Uhr http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/775/detail/ | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phillip> CarstenG: das updaten auf utopic unicorn dauert nach einbisschen oder? Sollen wir schon mal ein Wiki-Seite erstellen?
<CarstenG> Ja, kann ja nicht schaden :-)
<Ekkehardt> Ein bischen da bin ich schon...
<phillip> hehe
 * phillip sagt nie wieder das gemand nicht da ist
<phillip> Ekkehardt: bist aber /away :)
<Ekkehardt> phillip: Hab ich garnicht gemerkt ;)
<phillip> Ich erstelle die Seite dann die nächsten Tage mal
<phillip> okey dann noch einen schönen Abend euch allen
<DaGardner> danke. dir auch
